# Sky & HD



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Had a letter from Sky today changing my date for my HD instalation should have been Tuesday now put back till the 16th June FUCKING BASTARD WANKERS. So now miss Englands first two games on HD. They fit it on the 16th I go on holiday 17th BOLLOCKS. England you had better make it to thr knock out stages :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

I am fucking evil nobody talk to me :evil: :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Should have gone to Specsavers.... no wait... sorry..... Telewest :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Should have gone to *Specsavers*.... no wait... sorry..... Telewest :roll:


Oi, I thought the language was to be kept clean here :roll:

Hev x
<edit> oops, I am in the Flame Room! hehehehehe, obviously too much wine eh? <hic>


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I got told yesterday I would have to wait until August if I wanted HD from Sky! (Not that I want it anyway!)

Biggest thing that pisses me off with Sky is when you call with a fault and end on the phone for nearly an hour to a foreign call centre when you have to repeat everything numerous times,etc, etc, :evil:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As soon as it ws advertised that you could book HD I telephoned them paid my money (300 quid) and was given the 30th May for fitting. Get a letter today put back till 16th june. The guy at the Scottish call centre said its due to the demand. I said why give me this date if you cant meet it. He said we have run out of kit (HD boxes ) what a lame excuse as I said in my first post WANKERS :evil:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't want to rain of your flame but will HD really make any difference to the experience?

It's a football match - who needs super hi-res?

Or is it the old emperor updating his wardrobe again?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Seemingly it is down to the factory making the HD boxes not fulfilling their order on time - so SKY are short on boxes. No lame excuse if they've not got enough to carry out all the promised installations.

It's no big secret either that they are short.... fuck all they can do about it... suppose they do just have to sit tight and listen to irate people calling them all things blue and wait for more stock.

But hey - they got your Â£300 - and you don't!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Don't want to rain of your flame but will HD really make any difference to the experience?
> 
> It's a football match - who needs super hi-res?
> 
> Or is it the old emperor updating his wardrobe again?


I personally don't give a toss about any football experience - but watching HD programing on a LCD HD screen is far better than watching a shitty standard digital signal on a LCD screen.

Let's drag out the old B&W boxes and watch the World Cup a la 1966 styleee


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

jdn said:


> Don't want to rain of your flame but will HD really make any difference to the experience?
> 
> It's a football match - who needs super hi-res?
> 
> Or is it the old emperor updating his wardrobe again?


For a start the sound is in 5.1 surround. If you have seen HD pictures you would change your mind. Do you like Football because im a fanatic


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

saint said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to rain of your flame but will HD really make any difference to the experience?
> ...


I don't suppose you have much interest in world cups north of the boarder.... :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You suppose right - for me anyway - am no footie fan.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Hilly, I moved house last weekend and had my sky+ connected to my new home on the 23rd Monday! When chatting to the sky installer he said it was the first day for HD installation! :roll: and that he had none to do!!!  Thats strange when demand is so high? 

I might be wrong but is not due to the fact that they have rushed it out for the football and its not ready yet so they are giving out bullshit statements that demand is so high etc......


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> Hilly, I moved house last weekend and had my sky+ connected to my new home on the 23rd Monday! When chatting to the sky installer he said it was the first day for HD installation! :roll: and that he had none to do!!!  Thats strange when demand is so high?
> 
> I might be wrong but is not due to the fact that they have rushed it out for the football and its not ready yet so they are giving out bullshit statements that demand is so high etc......


Sky are broadcasting in HD from last Sunday. I think somebodys telling porkies,if I catch him Ill cut is balls of. Anyway resigned to the fact that I will not get till June 16th


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

pal of mine is a satellite system & sky installer & he says that there are no sky hd boxes to be had in any of the warehouses/stockists so I guess there is some element of truth in what sky is saying


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

You don't need SkyHD for HD - you just need to know where to look. :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I read somewhere that BBC HD Worl Cup football is only on Telewest


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Surprising that they managed their stocks so badly. Unless they found a last minute problem with the boxes and they had to withdraw them the last minute.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Surprising that they managed their stocks so badly. Unless they found a last minute problem with the boxes and they had to withdraw them the last minute.


So would that be a last minute thing then :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> You don't need SkyHD for HD - you just need to know where to look. :wink:


And where might that be then........... :?:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't want to rain of your flame but will HD really make any difference to the experience?
> ...


Ooooo braying chav thugs in surround. Great. :wink:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Has anyone seen football via HD, especially in light of LCDs struggling with fast moving images e.g. football.

Would like to hear any real life comparisons.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You got to take this whole HD malarky in context.

Your bog standard TV takes the current digital/annalogue signal and, 'cos if its relatively poor resolution, makes it look decent.

With LCDs they show up just how poor your digital/annalogue signal is - HD broadcasts take this quality problem and blows it out of the water. Pictures are sharp, clear & colourful. Truely a leap forward.

LCDs and fast images - depends on your panel and it's response times - poor response times will result in ghosting - but if you have a decent LCD then this will not be a problem. A response time of <20ms should keep you clear of these problems. Football on HD looks as good as any other broadcast in HD - does not however make it any more interesting or important & the fans look just as ugly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sky bumped my date too  Was due today, now due 16th. Hrmph. :evil:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> the fans look just as ugly.


Thanks for that :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jampot. Had another letter from Sky today. If you are willing to put your date back till after 10th July they will give you 4 months free HD subscription :lol: I WANT MINE NOW :evil:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Canceled my order :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive not bothered. for the small number of channels you can get on HD didnt think it was worth it.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Tellys are bound to be much cheaper after the initial rush


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Jampot. Had another letter from Sky today. If you are willing to put your date back till after 10th July they will give you 4 months free HD subscription :lol: I WANT MINE NOW :evil:


I told you they were not ready :evil: Yet again they are fobbing you off :roll: 
lying Bastards!!!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

They are alot cheaper already - am sure you can pick up a 32" LG or Samsung for circa Â£700 - 6 months ago you'd be stretched to find a 26" for that price!

HD is worth it - granted there are only a few channels available however there is alot of HD content out there. Europe has been late in implementing HD while the US has been churning out HD programming for months - means the proliferation of HD programming here will be fairly quick. Alot of popular series already shown here are available in HD in the US.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Jampot. Had another letter from Sky today. If you are willing to put your date back till after 10th July they will give you 4 months free HD subscription :lol: I WANT MINE NOW :evil:
> ...


Has anyone actually got their Sky HD+?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive just badged my existing sky+ i'm sure it runs quicker and the picture is better :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Ive just badged my existing sky+ i'm sure it runs quicker and the picture is better :roll:


LOL


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

My neighbour had Sky HD fitted last week (Tuesday, very first HD set up by the installer), by Thursday it was bust! There's nothing wrong with the HD receiver or the installation, but with with the card initialisation process. As he is keeping his previous Sky+ box (plus another Sky receiver) Sky cannot getting the card 'twining' process right and he lost all of his subscription channels. So far Sky have still not fixed the problem but it is top of the list!! 
Shall we say my neighbour is not impressed. :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ratty said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need SkyHD for HD - you just need to know where to look. :wink:
> ...


oh come on - telling is no fun, the fun is looking hard and then finding.

try www.hdclips.net as a kick off then see where that takes you. PS a 10mb connection helps. ;-)


----------

